# Razer Black Widow Mechanische Tastatur 1 Tag alt wie NEU



## Artiii (25. Januar 2015)

Biete hier eine Mechanische Tastatur der Marke Razer an.

Die genaue Bezeichnung ist Razer Blackwidow.


Die Tastur ist lediglich ein Tag alt und wurde nur kurz ausgepackt und  an den Rechner angeschlossen. Habe leider feststellen müssen, dass die  Tastatur doch nichts für mich ist.

Ist eine wirklich sehr gute Gaming Tastatur!
Sie verfügt ebenfalls über ein USB Hub und einen Anschluss für ein Headset

PayPal Zahlung und Versand möglich
Standort ist unter der Woche Mannheim am Wochenende Nähe Stuttgart

Den Preis setze ich mal bei 85€ an, denn die Tastatur ist wirklich neu.


----------

